# Aio für um Mugen 5 ARGB zu ersetzen? Für Ryzen 5900x



## AbuMegatron (6. März 2022)

Guten Abend, wie zu lesen ist überlege ich mir auf AiO zu wechseln... 

Hauptgrund ist wie so oft.. Die Optik. 
Habe mich satt gesehen und fand schon immer das cleane aussehen mit AiO besser.

Zur Info die CPU läuft Stock.
Case ist ein Evolv X und die CPU "streitet" um die Luft mit einer 3090 FE (leichtes undervolting) 

Mir ist wichtig das es weder wärmer noch Lauter wird.... Ist das mit einer Kraken Z73 möglich? Oder ist die AiO sogar noch leiser und  Kühler?  (könnte auch die Lüfter wechseln) 

Ist der Radie bei der Z73 aus Kupfer? Könnte ich denn Radie mit 2x 140mm Lüftern nutzen? (bessere Lautstärke) würde sowas wie die Arctic p14? Wie wird sowas platziert/montiert? 

Hab aktuell 3x 140mm intake vorne und outtake 1x 140mm hinten sowie 1x 140mm hinten Oben... 

Hatte gedacht den Radie oben rein zu machen wie wäre die optimale config? 


Und weiß jemand ob es von Alphacool bald ne AiO mit Display geben wird? Hab hier vorher bißchen gelesen und die scheint ja nach custom die beste Lösung auf Wasser zu sein.


----------



## Shinna (6. März 2022)

AbuMegatron schrieb:


> Ist der Radie bei der Z73 aus Kupfer?


Nein der ist aus Alu.


AbuMegatron schrieb:


> Hatte gedacht den Radie oben rein zu machen wie wäre die optimale config?


Pauschal kann man sagen:

Radiator in der Front = bessere CPU Temps
Radiator im Deckel = bessere GPU Temps


AbuMegatron schrieb:


> Und weiß jemand ob es von Alphacool bald ne AiO mit Display geben wird?


Frag doch einfach per EMail bei Alphacool nach?


AbuMegatron schrieb:


> Evolv X


Beachte dabei die max. "Dicke" von Radiator+Lüfter. Oben hast Du 65mm und Vorne 95mm. Sprich oben müsstest Du wohl "Slim Lüfter" auf den Radiator verbauen. Vorne ist genug Platz.






						Phanteks Innovative Computer Hardware Design
					






					www.phanteks.com


----------



## c00LsPoT (6. März 2022)

Hab die Z73 von NZXT. Wenn ich nochmal entscheiden müsste, würde ich eher auf das Display verzichten und was ordentliches einbauen. Zum Beispiel ne AIO von Alphacool mit Kupfer-Radiator. Die Kosten für die Z73 sind einfach zu hoch.


----------



## facehugger (6. März 2022)

Die hier wird wohl oft empfohlen:









						Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 360 ab € 166,04 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 360 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: intern (offenes System) • Kühlkörper: CPU • Kühlkörpermaterial: Kupfer • Kompatibilität: CPU 775, 11… ✔ Komplettsets ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




ob die bei dir passt, musste mal selbst recherchieren

Gruß


----------



## zwerg-05 (6. März 2022)

also kann auch nur Die Alphacool empfehlen habe die alte noch im system und bin davon schon begeistert temps sind super


----------



## AbuMegatron (6. März 2022)

Ohh ich sehe... Wie zuvor bereits vermutet ist die Alphacool über jeden Zweifel erhaben ^^

Werde die mal anschreiben mal sehen vill. Planen die ja schon was in dieser Richtung (haben ja schon einige hersteller was im Angebot) 

Aber stand jetzt und da Optik der halt der Grund für den Wechsel ist.. Nochmal zum Kraken. 

Lautstärke, Temps kann da jemand was zu sagen im Vergleich zu nem Mugen 5 oder ähnlicher Luftkühlung? 

@Shinna 
Danke dir, hmm Alu ist ja nicht so prickelnd... 
Hab nochmal geschaut.. Wie kommst du darauf das man dafür Slim Fans braucht? Hab dazu nichts auf der Produktseite öde im Netz gefunden bzw. Sind die original verbauten slim? 

Müssen eigentlich die Fans direkt auf dem Radi verbaut werden? Oder könnte man 3x 140mm fans oben ins case setzen und den radi darunter (oder umgekehrt)? 

Hab gesehen das der z63 2x 140mm hat... 
Würdet ihr eher dazu raten? Ich meine wieviel lauter ist der z73 mit 3x 120mm? Oder macht der größere Radiator das wieder weg so das die Fans weniger schnell drehen müssen? 

Falls die Kühlleistung sich nichts nimmt tendiere aktuell etwas zu dem z63 da ich dachte das man damit eventuell nen besseren Airflow und Lautstärke hinbekommen könnte. 

Hier mal ne Skizze wie ich mir das denken würde. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beim z73 müsste die Fans am Case montiert werden wie I h vorher beschrieben habe (falls das überhaupt funktioniert. 

Könnte vorne im Boden noch einen weiteren 140mm Lüfter anbringen für Frischluft (falls das überhaupt sinnvoll ist und dadurch der Lüftstrom der drei anderen Lüfter nicht gestört wird) 

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Shinna (6. März 2022)

AbuMegatron schrieb:


> Hab nochmal geschaut.. Wie kommst du darauf das man dafür Slim Fans braucht?


Schau doch mal in die Specs von deinem Evo Case. Hab dafür ja nen Link gepostet. Oben hast Du nur eine Clearance von 65mm maximal zwischen dem Deckel vom Case und dem Mainboard. Radiatoren haben häufig eine Dicke von ~30mm. Lüfter inkl. Rahmen liegen auch in dem Bereich. Da sind dann eben nur noch 5mm "Spielraum". Ggf. auch weniger.


----------



## zwerg-05 (6. März 2022)

ebend einfach mal bei deinem hersteller vom case schauen was mann wo einbauen kann die schreiben das eigentlich immer in den specks mit rein


----------



## AbuMegatron (6. März 2022)

Shinna schrieb:


> Schau doch mal in die Specs von deinem Evo Case. Hab dafür ja nen Link gepostet. Oben hast Du nur eine Clearance von 65mm maximal zwischen dem Deckel vom Case und dem Mainboard. Radiatoren haben häufig eine Dicke von ~30mm. Lüfter inkl. Rahmen liegen auch in dem Bereich. Da sind dann eben nur noch 5mm "Spielraum". Ggf. auch weniger.



Nun also die z73 ist insgesamt ca 57mm dick und 60mm bei der z63 (ink. Lüfter) sollte passen...  Oder ist das zu wenig "Raum" damit die Lüfter anständig arbeiten können?  
Bzw. Würde da der dritte Lüfter zum Wärme abtransportiert ja garnicht mal schlecht sein...

Was sagst du zu meinem airflow concept? XD
Allgemein bringt ein frischluft Fan am Boden was? Stört sowas den Luftstrom?


----------



## Shinna (6. März 2022)

Ich erkenne das Konzept nicht so ganz.  Das Du 3 Front, 1 Rear Cooler und die AIO dann oben hast bewerte ich mal nicht als Konzept. 


AbuMegatron schrieb:


> Allgemein bringt ein frischluft Fan am Boden was?


Was soll der bringen ausser mehr Staub im Rechner? IdR nutzt man die eher als Exhaust und imo nicht als Intake am Boden. Das was dort ggf. an kalter Luft reinkommt wird direkt von der warmen GPU vernascht. Da wird es keinen Luftstrom geben.



AbuMegatron schrieb:


> Oder ist das zu wenig "Raum" damit die Lüfter anständig arbeiten können?


Wenn es passt dann passt es. Bedenke auch das die eigentliche AIO mehr als 360mm misst. Du hast links und rechts noch "Überhang" am Radiator. NZXT gibt 394mm an. Ich persönlich empfinde die NZXT AIO auch als deutlich zu teuer für eine von Asatech gefertigte AIO. Aber das ist Geschmackssache.


AbuMegatron schrieb:


> Hab gesehen das der z63 2x 140mm hat...
> Würdet ihr eher dazu raten? Ich meine wieviel lauter ist der z73 mit 3x 120mm? Oder macht der größere Radiator das wieder weg so das die Fans weniger schnell drehen müssen?
> 
> Falls die Kühlleistung sich nichts nimmt tendiere aktuell etwas zu dem z63 da ich dachte das man damit eventuell nen besseren Airflow und Lautstärke hinbekommen könnte.


Bei gleichem Noiselevel ist die 360iger insgesamt etwas kühler. Das sind so um bei 2°C. Alles in allem nicht die Welt.


----------



## AbuMegatron (6. März 2022)

@Shinna
Ok Konzept ist vill. etwas viel gesagt xD
Aber es ist ein Anfang... Haha

Ist es eigentlich eher zu empfehlen den Radiator nach Vorne oder eher hinten im deckel zu platzieren?  Dann halt den 4ten Fan oben wo noch Platz ist... Oder überlege ob es eventual besser passt nur mit einem zusätzlichen Outtake hinten (also x3 in und 3x out) 

Oh man dachte eigentlich das der 280iger wegen der 140mm leiser ist bei gleicher Kühlleistung...

Hab mir sogar mal die Mühe gemacht zu Rechnen ^^ die 63 hat nur 6% weniger Kühlerflache... Dafür aber etwas mehr "Volumen" da er 3 cm dicker ist..

Aber ja mit 2C kann ich gut leben.. Nur die Lautstärke möchte ich so gering wie möglich halten.

Woher hast du denn die Info zu den Lautstärken?

Danke für die Geduld


----------



## Shinna (7. März 2022)

AbuMegatron schrieb:


> Woher hast du denn die Info zu den Lautstärken?


Aus dem Test von Gamers Nexus zum Liquid Freezer II. Bei der z-Serie kommt zwar eine leicht verbesserte Asatech Pumpe zum Einsatz aber ansonsten ist da nicht wirklich was neu im Vergleich zur alten x-Serie. Alle AIOs sind in dem Test auf 35dBA normalisiert. Sprich "identisch" von der Lautstärke.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AbuMegatron (7. März 2022)

Shinna schrieb:


> Aus dem Test von Gamers Nexus zum Liquid Freezer II. Bei der z-Serie kommt zwar eine leicht verbesserte Asatech Pumpe zum Einsatz aber ansonsten ist da nicht wirklich was neu im Vergleich zur alten x-Serie. Alle AIOs sind in dem Test auf 35dBA normalisiert. Sprich "identisch" von der Lautstärke.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


OK jetzt verstehe ich nichts mehr... 
Dachte die Regel mit größer Lüfter weniger Lautstärke wäre in Stein gemeißelt, besonders da es sich ja um das selbe Modell handelt.  Müssten doch mit weniger Umdrehung die selbe Menge Luft bringen... O.o

Würde bei mir die Lüfter gegen Arctic 14P tauschen... (oder 12P wenns der 73 wird) 

Hab übrigens mal Alphacool angeschrieben.. Mal sehen ob die dazu schon was sagen können.


----------



## IICARUS (7. März 2022)

Von Alphacool wirst du nichts mit Display bekommen, zumindest ist mir sowas nicht bekannt.

Eine AIO von Alphacool ist aber sehr gut, denn die haben nicht nur Radiatoren aus Kupfer, was nicht mit dem Kupfer Kühler reagiert, die Anschlüsse lassen sich alle lösen und auch erweitern. So kannst du sehr einfach, wenn dir ein Radiator dazu zu wenig ist einfach einen zweiten dran hängen und falls du noch Lust dazu hast, die Grafikkarte mit auf Wasserkühlung umbauen.

Statt einem Display hast du mit Alphacool noch eine bessere Lösung.
Zutaten:








						Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4
					

Dieser Temperatursensor besitzt jeweils ein G1/4 Innen- und Außengewinde und kann so extrem platzsparend beispielsweise direkt auf einem CPU-Kühler oder an einem Radiator montiert werden. Der Sensor besitzt eine 60cm...




					www.aquatuning.de
				











						Aquacomputer QUADRO Lüftersteuerung für PWM-Lüfter
					

Mit dem QUADRO präsentiert Aqua Computer eine vierkanalige PWM-Lüftersteuerung mit hervorragendem Funktionsumfang, die gleichermaßen für wassergekühlte und luftgekühlte Computer geeignet ist. Ebenfalls integriert ist ein...




					www.aquatuning.de
				




An den Radiator geht ein Schlauch mit Schnelltrenner dran und ein Schlauch was vom Radiator abgeht ist sehr kurz. Den Radiator mit den Anschlüssen nach oben auf dem Tisch hinlegen und diesen kurzen Schlauch abschrauben. Dann den Temperatursensor einschrauben und auf den Temperatursensor wieder der kurze Schlauch. Mit einer kleinen Spitze dann destilliertes Wasser über die Kupplung reinspritzen. Mit der Spritze lässt sich das kleine Ventil in der Kupplung reindrücken und das Wasser reinspritzen. Es wird aber nicht viel Wasser fehlen, wahrscheinlich nur was in diesem kurzen Schlauch drin war.

Jetzt kannst du per Aquasuite Soiftware die Temperatur des Wassers einsehen und auch mit dem Quadro deine Lüfter nach Wassertemperatur regeln lassen.

Bei mir sieht es mit meiner custom Wakü so aus.
Habe auch ein Quadro als Lüftersteuerung verbaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zwerg-05 (7. März 2022)

also mit display wirds bei Alphacool nichts aber mal erlich braucht mann sowas?

wer schaut denn immer ins case ? aber die lösung von IICARUS ist doch auch gut


----------



## AbuMegatron (7. März 2022)

@IICARUS @zwerg-05

Ja brauchen tut man vieles nicht, mag wenn es schick aussieht ^^

Wer weiß, wo ein Markt ist, lässt sich was verdienen eventuell hat ja alphacool was geplant. Werde euch das natürlich umgehend mitteilen.

Hab soweit alle Infos die ich brauche... Bis auf ne Erklärung wie den 3x120mm weniger Lautstärke erzeugen kann als 2x140mm... O.o

Andere Frage, haben eigentlich alle Arctic Lüfter die gleichen Eigenschaften? Hab gesehen das es die 14P mittlerweile in rgb gibt...


----------



## lucky1levin (7. März 2022)

AbuMegatron schrieb:


> eventuell hat ja alphacool was geplant.


Auch wenn, das werden sie nicht verraten, da alles noch Intern verbleibt.


----------



## AbuMegatron (7. März 2022)

lucky1levin schrieb:


> Auch wenn, das werden sie nicht verraten, da alles noch Intern verbleibt.


Jap... Genau so... 

Hallo XY, 



leider kann und darf ich keine Auskunft über nicht angekündigte Produkte geben. Bitte abonnieren Sie unseren Newsletter oder folgen Sie unseren Social Media Kanäle um über neue Produkte informiert zu werden.



Ich wünsche Ihnen noch einen schönen Tag.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen / Best Regard

Tim Lambrecht
Service & Support


----------



## lucky1levin (7. März 2022)

War zu erwarten.


----------



## zwerg-05 (7. März 2022)

Ja die rgb Arctics sind genauso gut wie die anderen

ein 360 radiator mit 3 lüftern hat einfach mehr fläche wodurch die lüfter langsamer arbeiten können das ist das ganze geheimnis und ich habe den eindruck 140 lüfter sind immer ein wenig lauter als seine 120 pedanten


----------



## AbuMegatron (8. März 2022)

zwerg-05 schrieb:


> Ja die rgb Arctics sind genauso gut wie die anderen
> 
> ein 360 radiator mit 3 lüftern hat einfach mehr fläche wodurch die lüfter langsamer arbeiten können das ist das ganze geheimnis und ich habe den eindruck 140 lüfter sind immer ein wenig lauter als seine 120 pedanten



Hmm hab das immer anders gelesen (auch hier im forum ^^) aber gut dachte das die kleiner Fläche durch größere Fans wieder gleichauf ist.. (bei dem geringen unterschied ist es ja fast so) 

Hab jetzt nach der genauen Recherche und den vielen Fragen endschieden noch etwas zu warten... Hab's nicht eilig und werde mal versuchen ob ich mit asus creator nen gescheiten Effekt auf den Mugen 5 bekomme... 

Falls ich mal sehr günstig an die Kraken könnte such das nochmal ändern ^^

Und wer weiß.. Sind nun schon mehr als 2 Jahre in denen die LCDs verbaut werden... Vill ist es bei alphacool ja bald soweit...


----------



## zwerg-05 (8. März 2022)

mach das glaube aber nicht das da groß was von Alphacool in der richtung geplant ist aber kannst ja auch mal beim support nachfragen der ist eigentlich relativ kullant


----------



## IICARUS (8. März 2022)

Die 140 Lüfter sind mit hoher Drehzahl lauter, aber dadurch das sie mehr Luft fördern können müssen sie oft gar nicht schnell drehen und Lüfter sind alle mit hoher Drehzahl laut. Auch 120er Lüfter werden hierbei nicht leise ausfallen. Große oder mehrere Radiator sollen die Fläche soweit vergrößern, damit mehrere Lüfter darauf verbaut langsamer drehen können. Natürlich gibt es mit AIOs Einschränkungen, da meist nur ein Radiator verbaut ist. Wird nur der Prozessor gekühlt reicht es auch vollkommen aus.

Aus diesem Grund würde ich ein 420er Radiator schon alleine wegen der größeren Fläche bevorzugen. Der kann dann bezüglich der größeren Fläche nicht nur mehr kühlen, sondern die Lüfter können auch langsamer drehen.


----------



## zwerg-05 (8. März 2022)

also ich würde sagen damit ist alles erklärt so sehe ich das auch aber das problem ist mann muss den 420 radiator auch erstmal ins gehäuse bekommen da past nen 360 meistens besser


----------



## Nathenhale (10. März 2022)

Einfach einen Mora Extern von System einbauen dann hat man keine Probleme mehr .
Ne spass ich würde die Alphacool vorne einbauen. Und die Lüfter dann je nach gusto drehen lassen. Irgendwas zwischen 500 RPM und 1000RPM sollte von der Kühlereistung ausreichen  und nicht zu laut sein.


----------

